# Life partner to spousal visa



## Spock1989 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi there

I have for the moment a temporary visa (life partner), but got married recently. Next year I have to renew my visa. 
Now I was wondering if I have to go for a renewal (1739) or a complete new application for a spousal temporary visa (1738). 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Spock1989,

It is contingent on whether your employer has remained the same. If you are still working for the same employer, then VFS have advised that you should renew your current visa (1739), as the application form's check-box for a life-partner and a spouse is shared. If you have changed jobs, then you would have to apply for a change of conditions (1740). 

Hope that helps.


----------

